# Curcumin for Rheumatoid Arthritis



## SeaBreeze (Jul 19, 2012)

Benefits of curcumin (turmeric) for RA......http://articles.mercola.com/sites/ar...0613_DNL_art_2



> New research showed that curcumin, the active ingredient in the curry spice turmeric, possesses potent anti-inflammatory and anti-arthritic properties.
> A highly bioavailable form of curcumin was more effective in alleviating rheumatoid arthritis (RA) symptoms than the NSAID drug Voltaren
> 
> While no one in the curcumin group withdrew from the study due to side effects, 14 percent of those in the NSAID group did so, as NSAIDs often cause serious adverse effects, including ulcers and heart problems
> ...








[video=youtube_share;gYDNcVwn9F4]http://youtu.be/gYDNcVwn9F4[/video]


----------

